

Stallman on Steve Jobs: True Revolutionairies Offend - Capricornucopia
http://liberbyte.com/?p=221

======
Capricornucopia
I hope, despite the number of Apple fanboys on HN, that you enjoyed my
article. I hope many more articles from Liberbyte, the tech blog I share with
Pawel K., get upvoted in the future. We differentiate Liberbyte from most
other sources of tech news by explaining open source and digital rights to
people of all walks of life, n00bs included. Pawel in particular is a gifted
hacker, I'm more of an IT person with an interest in journalism. Pleased to
meet you all, my name IRL is Kimberly Crawley.

~~~
MaysonL
You advocate FOSS, yet you have facebook and twitter buttons...

~~~
Capricornucopia
It helps my advocacy to use social media. Some environmentalists drive non-
hybrid vehicles. What's your point?

------
stephenr
Your article is a joke with numerous assumptions and factual errors.

